# Redding to Sacramento



## iamcyclingforfun (Apr 25, 2011)

Has anyone here done a Redding to Sacramento ride, or something similar? I have a group of guys together, and we are planning a ride for mid-June. Any advice on the routes to take or anything else?

Most of the guys have a mountain bike background, not a cycling background. Is there any advice for them?


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah, back in the 80's...can't recall much but using 99 and other frontage roads....too damned old now. Was fun though.


----------



## iamcyclingforfun (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome! I will more than likely be heading down 99 as well. Glad to hear that it was fun. Looking forward to taking the journey!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*My usual suggestion...*

go to www.google.com/maps

click Get Directions

Enter A: Redding, ca
B: Sacramento, ca

click Get Directions

click the bicycle button

I've never done the ride, but I've always wanted to ride through Lassen National Park, which isn't too far from Redding, I think.


----------

